# bye bye snow



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

North Shore, this is not our year. 5 plowable days is not enough:angry: . CT is having the jackpot almost every time payup


----------



## Kosty (Nov 3, 2005)

yea here in rochester i've been out 8 times and it looks like todays storm went south. I just looked at accuweather and it suppose to warm up to the 40's and 50's after next week.


----------



## pools&plowingct (Nov 18, 2005)

theres no jackpot in ct i have only been out 6 times since dec i think


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

LOL 8 times for me


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

4-8 times for my Residentials--couple of those were'nt even 3" but I was bored.
18 times for my Commercial--slightly less than half were Salt Only's


----------



## Kosty (Nov 3, 2005)

Grn Mtn said:


> 4-8 times for my Residentials--couple of those were'nt even 3" but I was bored.
> 18 times for my Commercial--slightly less than half were Salt Only's


its over man guess we got to get ready for spring.


----------



## cha-chas plowin (Feb 20, 2006)

sir spaniourd said:


> North Shore, this is not our year. 5 plowable days is not enough:angry: . CT is having the jackpot almost every time payup


well us ct guy need it to just are turn i guess


----------

